# Ripped cd won't transfer to iphone



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I recently had an album converted to a cd of mp3 tracks. I ripped it into iTunes but I cannot get it to transfer to my iPhone. Any suggestions of what to do to get them to transfer? Any thoughts on why they won't transfer?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It could be that the MP3s from the CD were put into a folder that iTunes is not monitoring. Try finding the MP3 files on your computer and copy them to here:

C:\Users\Harry\Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\Automatically Add to iTunes

Note that I referenced the "iTunes Media" folder, not "iTunes Music" folder.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

In you itunes just click on the songs and see if it prompts a window asking for to look for your songs . If that's the case it means the file was moved or you renamed something in the file . Normally when ripping the file truth Itunes it stays in the Itunes file but if you do it like me ( move it to "my Music" ) it gives you a error .


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

The songs are in itunes media folder and they play fine when I try to play them in itunes. I may trying ripping the songs again but in AAC format or apple lossless encoding.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are the music files selected to copy over, are they in a play list that is selected?


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Are the music files selected to copy over, are they in a play list that is selected?


They are checked to copy. When the phone is connected to the computer, the songs show on my phone in iTunes but they are grayed out. The don't show in music on the phone.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I noticed that other songs weren't syncing and had errors. I deleted all music and resynced the phone. The new album synced to the phone.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I just use JRIVER ....

FILE > (can select multiple files) > EXPORT TO iPHONE ...


----------

